# Dried oxtail



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Does anyone give there dogs dehydrated oxtails? I ordered a case online not realizing they'd have the bone in them. I've fed each dog about 3 over the last few weeks but I am wary of it. Dozer seems to be fine and crunches it up no problem. Penny mostly chews the meat off of it but has eaten some of the bone and then spits up pieces of the bone sometimes. Any feedback?


----------

